# Dating Pepsi bottle



## goaliewb (May 3, 2019)

bought a bunch of bottles, in it was 3 of the short Pepsi bottles shown on the right.
10 fl oz DO NOT REFILL (French on other side)
Think its only Pepsi i have seen with nothing on bottom ... maybe foreign?


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 3, 2019)

The one on the right certainly isn't foreign, I don't know of any other countries with bilingual bottles and I can see the Consumer's logo on it anyway.  I think it dates to the early to mid 70s based on the lack of metric units.  I can't remember seeing that particular NDNR design before.  Probably one of the less common designs, a lot of NDNRs even for major brands aren't seen all that often.


----------

